# Beautyfix 2 GIVEAWAY! Deets in thread....



## Shimmer (May 26, 2009)

Ok folks! Here we go again with an awesome GIVEAWAY sponsored by Beautyfix !!!!

Simply comment in this thread to enter, winners will be notified by PM.  


Please note: All entries must be in the 48 states.  Previous winners are not eligible. 


Good luck!


----------



## couturesista (May 26, 2009)

I luv beauty Giveaways! Thnx Shimmer!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Count me In...Morning Jaime!!

Damn just read the last line...Guess I am not in!! Pooh!! Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## MissResha (May 26, 2009)

Awesome! count me in


----------



## emmalay (May 26, 2009)

yippie


----------



## Hilly (May 26, 2009)

holler


----------



## SoupyGeorge (May 26, 2009)

I could use this, my makeup collection is so pathetic right now thanks to thieves in my high school...>_<


----------



## lolli (May 26, 2009)

Free stuff - love it!


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 26, 2009)

who doesn't love giveaways!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (May 26, 2009)

Ooh, sounds exciting!


----------



## meland2lilones (May 26, 2009)

pick me!!!


----------



## fingie (May 26, 2009)

Im in!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 26, 2009)

count me in!


----------



## caitlin1593 (May 26, 2009)

count me in


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 26, 2009)

[email protected] (^.^)


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (May 26, 2009)

I'll enter ;D


----------



## Susanne (May 26, 2009)

Can international members take part soon as well??


----------



## NernersHuman (May 26, 2009)

Beauty giveaways ftw!


----------



## littletidbit30 (May 26, 2009)

Yay!  Count me in!


----------



## iShadow (May 26, 2009)

I feel greedy.. but consider this my comment!


----------



## Tainaeyez (May 26, 2009)

Crossing my fingers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (May 26, 2009)

YAY! Love contest giveaways! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ange1 (May 26, 2009)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mindy! (May 26, 2009)

Good Luck Iam in!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (May 26, 2009)

count me in =]


----------



## rimberry (May 26, 2009)

count me in


----------



## carandru (May 26, 2009)

Count me in!! I love giveaways .  Thanks Shimmer!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 26, 2009)

Ohhh I love giveaways!!  Count me in!


----------



## Lizzie (May 26, 2009)

*crosses fingers*


----------



## sleepykrngrl (May 26, 2009)

I'd like to take part
*crossing fingers*


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (May 26, 2009)

Ooo, Count me in!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 26, 2009)

count me in too please!


----------



## mizzbeba (May 26, 2009)

I would loooove to try some beautyfix.


----------



## BBJay (May 26, 2009)

Who doesn't love a good giveaway? I'm in


----------



## frocher (May 26, 2009)

Fun, I am in as well.


----------



## jamie89 (May 26, 2009)

What what, I'm in! Good luck


----------



## MACATTAK (May 26, 2009)

Woot Woot!


----------



## Okami08 (May 26, 2009)

Good luck, everyone!  Thanks, Shimmer!


----------



## alka1 (May 26, 2009)

yay free stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good luck everyone


----------



## choozen1ne (May 26, 2009)

Wohoo ! Free Stuff !


----------



## COBI (May 26, 2009)

Count me in, please!


----------



## Deanna6 (May 26, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## kera484 (May 26, 2009)

Sounds great!! Count me in!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 26, 2009)

Yes Please!!! Entrer Me


----------



## vocaltest (May 26, 2009)

why can't this be international as well? unfaaaair.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 26, 2009)

oh sounds good!!!


----------



## juicy415 (May 26, 2009)

i would like to try those products out!


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (May 26, 2009)

This would help my kit!!!


----------



## girlie2010 (May 26, 2009)

i'm in.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (May 26, 2009)

enter me x)


----------



## sweetie0716 (May 27, 2009)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## gitts (May 27, 2009)

Oh, a give away. LOVE!


----------



## Ciani (May 27, 2009)

yay! me too pls!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (May 27, 2009)

I want in!!


----------



## ghostsinsnow (May 27, 2009)

I'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## cloudsweare (May 27, 2009)

I enter!


----------



## entyce08 (May 27, 2009)

ohhhhh...hope i'm not too late!!! pick me pls!!!!!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (May 27, 2009)

Count me in! Thank you and Good luck everyone!


----------

